# mr olympia predictions



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

*who do you think will win the 2010 my olympia*​
branch warren 115.45%jay cutler 11054.46%phil heath 2914.36%kai greene 3416.83%dennis wolf 41.98%dexter jackson 83.96%victor martinez 52.48%other (please state)10.50%


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

in my opinion this will be one of the best olympias in recent years, quite a few compeititors are offering slightly differant packages so will be really close.

saw a video the other day on MD where branch warrens trainer is trying to qualify for the olympia so he can coach branch backstage all the say up til they actually come out on stage which could make a differance, also they are dieting branch very hard so that he comes in lean, he said 'branch is going to make everyone else on stage look fat'

also if you have seen cutlers pics on facebook he is looking really dialed in even though we are still about 10weeks out from the event.

kai last year said that he sacrificed size for leanless by going to bed hungry and not eating when he should of to try cut down which lost him muscle so if he changes things this year he could look even more of a monster than he did last year which could be a spectacle in itself.

also phil heath, in my opinion he has the best arms out of the contestants (sorry about been brief with him, not heard much about him)

dont think coleman will compete this year after seeing the other competitors at the pittsbrough meet.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jay all the way :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm, can't really see George Farah (Branch's coach) being backstage making a big diff to Branch? He's being competing at the elite level how long now? Came 2nd last year...I'm sure he know's what he's doing once the hard work and water manipulation side of things are done. I think it's Georges way to more publicity (fairplay to him!)

Not many of todays guru's have hit the O stage so makes him a little unique.

As for who will win it, hmmm I think Jay again to be honest. I'd like to see either Jay, Branch or Phil.

Dennis, Kai, Dexter etc don't really have the wow factor I think the above 3 have.


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Hmmm, can't really see George Farah (Branch's coach) being backstage making a big diff to Branch? He's being competing at the elite level how long now? Came 2nd last year...I'm sure he know's what he's doing once the hard work and water manipulation side of things are done. I think it's Georges way to more publicity (fairplay to him!)
> 
> Not many of todays guru's have hit the O stage so makes him a little unique.
> 
> ...


i never thought of it like that to be honest mate, just as farah said, he can make sure branch does everything right though as you say hes been competing for ages so will have it dialed it.

dont you recon kai has the wow factor? i think hes very underappreciated to be fair


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kai is good,but jay is in a diff league. jay could win it a few more

times if he carries on,and i think he will tbo.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nah I really don't, the quad striations Kai has are phenominal but put him against Jay, Phil and Branch - when on top of their game - and I much prefer those physiques


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Nah I really don't, the quad striations Kai has are phenominal but put him against Jay, Phil and Branch - when on top of their game - and I much prefer those physiques


any thoughts to coleman making a comeback?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

1=jay

2=victor

3=branch or phil

imo


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

I think kai might pull it off. I dont want him to like, i want phil all the way!! I personaly prefer his physique to most of the guys.

Phil here is unbelivable and i belive he was robbed by kai


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

looks good on his own but seems to get out sized when they all line up... imo


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BRmitch said:


> any thoughts to coleman making a comeback?


Can't see it happening.

And if it does - no disrepect to Ronnie - I think it'd be a shame as he's left the sport a total legend. To make a comeback where I can't really see him placing top 6, would be such a let down after years of him dominating.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

ronnie should stay retired he has nothing to prove anymore... ronnie was awesome and its just not the same without big ron.........


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i`d go with jay,...got the feeling tht dennis wolf will make damage this year,dont ever count him out


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

my favourite 2 are branch and jay, phil is also awsome!!!


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

roy said:


> ronnie should stay retired he has nothing to prove anymore... ronnie was awesome and its just not the same without big ron.........


If he has the drive and passion who's to tell him not to.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

i think dennis has missed the boat.. imo


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

roy said:


> i think dennis has missed the boat.. imo


still can never count him out,he`s agerman freak,new contract with BSN,...hiding for ayear,preparing the package,he can do real damage


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

he has competed this year and got whoooooooooooped..


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

done it 2 qualify for olympia man,...tht was the goal


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

1-phil

2-jay

3-branch/kai

Reading up on phil, the guy is puttin so much work and heart into it just to get that 1st place.

Anyways good luck to all, inspiring to be even half the size they are.

One day ill be up ther lol I joke not lol


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i can see Jay dominating. 2nd place will be between heath and Branch IMO.

cant rule out Wolf or Kai, but think the top spot is still going to Cutler. he's got it in th bag


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have gone for Jay First, Branch second then who cares TBH.

Don't get the Kai Greene thing, he doesnt do it for me at all.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The only person that can stop Jay is Jay himself. If his heart is in the sport, he will go on to win as many times he wants to.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I have gone for Jay First, Branch second then who cares TBH.
> 
> Don't get the Kai Greene thing, he doesnt do it for me at all.


Got to agree there mate,if Gay Butler hits that condition again its lights out.

As for Kai...cant make my mind up.....think its something to do will that stupid all over the place posing bullsh1t i cant take to.

Its BBing....not a Jacko dance routine. :lol:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i predict that some ugly looking fecker with a repulsive physique will win. another will come second and another third. then again, its been this way for the past 20 odd years so no great shock.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> i predict that some ugly looking fecker with a repulsive physique will win. another will come second and another third. then again, its been this way for the past 20 odd years so no great shock.


Good answer on a BB forum mate.

:confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Got to agree there mate,if Gay Butler hits that condition again its lights out.
> 
> As for Kai...cant make my mind up.....think its something to do will that stupid all over the place posing bullsh1t i cant take to.
> 
> *Its BBing....not a Jacko dance routine.* :lol:


I think that is my bug bear TBH.

How can you see muscle if he doesn't stand still for more than 2 seconds ?


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Good answer on a BB forum mate.
> 
> :confused1:


 nothing wrong with the physiques of bodybuilders up until the early 90's


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

If Jay hits the same condition as last year he's unbeatable


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> nothing wrong with the physiques of bodybuilders up until the early 90's


Whilst l agree, times change ( sometimes not for the better) and its about 2010 now.

:thumbup1:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Whilst l agree, times change ( sometimes not for the better) and its about 2010 now.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 agreed. hence my prediction. :laugh:


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Really want a new era to start and for Kai or phil to win. Either way i think when jay retires its gunna be kai vs phil heath for years like it was with coleman and cutler. Martinez will b battling with branch and dexter for 4/5th but top 3 will deff be phil heath,kai greene and jay cutler for shoooo!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Any recent pictures of the top lot?


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

go on youtube and type 2010 arnold classic followed by bodybuilders name i.e kai greene and you can watch there posing routines.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Phil Heath i hope!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Any recent pictures of the top lot?


This was last years but l just love the video.






:thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Would like Phil Heath to win it, think he's got a great physique but I think Jay will do it again. He's just a freak. Not sure about Branch Warren, he is clearly one of the top guys but I don't think he looks as good as the others.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Cant belive how many people think branch is gunna be top 3. Ok he came 2nd last year BUT that was because phil heath fell sick and was unable to eat(carb load) ended up coming in 7-9lbs below his target pre-judge weight. Kai greene tried to play the phil heath dexter jackson game and get his waste down and come in more aesthetically pleasing and it just wasnt a good look for him and his freaky bodyparts didnt jump at you like they should of. Dexter jackson also looked too depleted and flat. I think if all athletes nail it this year then Top place will be between phil heath,kai greene and jay cutler,as for 4th 5th and 6th it will be battled out between dexter jackson,victor martinez and branch warren.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok guys, found this thread on Iron Magazine forums - has a few pictures in it.

CLICK here

No idea how Kai managed to win that by those photos.

Going on the Arnold and last years Olympia, 3rd place will be between Kai and Branch (freaky vascularity!!). As to who I think will win - I'm leaning towards Phil but only because I havn't seen recent photos of Jay.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Jay

Kai

Phil

but then what the hell do i know


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

does no one know where there are any pics of them into their current prep?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I hope Victor takes it


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

I would like to see vic martinez do well awsome phsique


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nobody really stands out for me. Not at all fussed who wins.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

DB said:


> I hope Victor takes it


Victor#s conditioning is always poor, he seems to carry water and or more fat that others, he has fat skin if that makes any sense


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I would like to see Branch or Dexter take the top spot but 1 - Jay, 2 - Phil & 3 - Branch is a more likely outcome IMO.


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

I reckon Ronny Rockel will do ok in this one. After his condition at the arnold i hope he makes the top 6


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Raladoc said:


> I reckon Ronny Rockel will do ok in this one. After his condition at the arnold i hope he makes the top 6


I think Rockel looks great BUT he's no MR.O yet.


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

as i said before, jay cutlers profile pic on facebook; http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?pid=12865615&id=14917350275 dated june11 so that pic was taken about 13-14week from the 0


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

BRmitch said:


> as i said before, jay cutlers profile pic on facebook; http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?pid=12865615&id=14917350275 dated june11 so that pic was taken about 13-14week from the 0


That cant be from his prep this year. He looks 1 week out!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kai looks well out of condition in those AC 2010 photos doesn't he? His lower back has a roll!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

BRmitch said:


> in my opinion this will be one of the best olympias in recent years, quite a few compeititors are offering *slightly differant packages *so will be really close.


LOL :lol:


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> LOL :lol:


whats funnny..... please... enlighten me


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

what no home grown what about mr khan


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Last year Jay Cutler was awsome, he got rid of that bloated look. Kai Green was also in good shape and is no doubt one for the future, but I think Jay is gonna do it again even though I aint that keen on him.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

gone for

1. jay

2. branch

3. phil


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

still goiung rob?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ronnie has already come out with his statement that he's not competing this year.

IMO its all about keeping his name out there to reap in guest posing spots and endorsement cheques.

If people dont think your training then they 'aint gonna hire you for guest spots now are they?

Some people should know when to stay retired and retain a legacy, seems Lennox Lewis is the only guy i know who is good at this. Earnt the right to compete yadda yadda... he loves the sport yadda yadda...he's a legend....yadda yadda.

A good example is M.Schumacher...getting spanked week in, week out in F1.

Go out a loser or go out a champ?

I'll await the flaming torches from the nut huggers.

My money is on Jay, if he's on the money he will beat a smooth soft kai.

Kai cannot get ripped, yes we all can see feathered quads but his lower lats and back are soft as marshmellows. He hasnt dialled it in yet with his new size.

Dont come back with pics of his early competing days, we are talking 2009 onwards where he has taken things to 300lbs


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Gotta be JaY!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> what no home grown what about mr khan


think he detached both quads a cpl months ago mate,gotta feel sorry for him!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

round 2 said:


> still goiung rob?


Its a maybe now mate a lot has happened since the start of the year for me but i have not ruled it out i am under the tutorship of supercell and have told him if he gets into the O this year i will go for sure  .... if not it will be next year for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

2010 olympia:

I think cutler will win again.

Cutler is the last of the 'old school' guys from late 90's and early milenia era. It started with dorian and we saw the likes of dorian, francois, levrone, wheeler, ray, nasser, ruhl, fux, when someone called coleman was upcoming and took over and took the level even further and a young jay cutler entered the pro ranks when ronnie had been crowned olympia.

Jay is the last remnant of the old school 90's bodybuilding era. The era of bodybuilders that seemed to produce much more dominant pyhsiques than those we see today for some reason.

Kai has overall muscle symmetry and upper/lower body balance but is starting to blow his aesthetics by growing too much and developing a gut.

Phil has a massive weakness in the pro ranks, he looks amazing on his own and then when he does a front lat spread, rear lat spread or rear double biceps his structurally narrow shoulder girdle means he is practically the smallest in the lineup in terms of width. In person, on stage, this makes quite a big difference because he cant actually get the dimensions in his width to challenge the bigger guys.

Victor could win, DEPENDING whether or not he can bring his best package to the stage AND BE IN CONDITION.

Dexter is not in the picture anymore although he will be up there in top 6

Branch was at his best last year and i dont see him beating that this year.

End of the day, if cutler has his conditioning correct = game over for everyone.

When cutler retires there will be a new breed who have reached maturity as well, the likes of ed nunn, cedric mcmillan and evan centopani will also be thrown into the mix at the top of the table imo. I think zack khan also has the potential to be pretty close to ed, cedric and evan near the top of the table as well.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Victor Dietws like fu.ck i heard. Thing that stops him is apparently he has thick skin and even though there is not fat, still looks like he is off compared to others.

Think Dennis Wolf will bring something this year.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

New pictures of Roelly Winklaar.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Fook me, he a big lump! Arm almost looks photoshopped on that last pic!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The balance,shape and quality of jay cutlers physique will be hard to beat. If he is in shape i dont think he can loose..

Gott arespect how long these guys have been banging away at it.I remember the first mag interview jay cutler gave to musclemag when he was 19-20 (he was huge then!) 17 years ago?


----------



## Greybones (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Jay has it again this year, as long as comes in conditioned again I don't think anyone can beat him.

Honestly I would like to see Victor Martinez win it, I have always been a massive fan of his physique and think he derves to win after the 2007 decision.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Victor Dietws like fu.ck i heard. Thing that stops him is apparently he has thick skin and even though there is not fat, still looks like he is off compared to others.
> 
> Think Dennis Wolf will bring something this year.


thats the best excuse for being fat i have heard :lol:

dennis wolf is going down hill and will find it hard to crack top ten IMO


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

jay will win again


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

i'd like to see jay or kai win it. reckon jay will have it tho. heard he was looking ridiculous about 10 weeks out and doubt he'll let up!!!!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd like to see Branch win for a number of reasons but can't see it happening unfortunately. My pick would by Jay for a 4th


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I picked Jay in the poll but I am looking forward to it, as its going to be seriously tight. Cant believe how much Winklaar has come on in the last two years!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

im sure jay will take it again

and best of all,

ill be there to watch it, woohoo!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Holy sh1t at roelly winklaar fkin massive.

Personally I'd like to see Victor get a good placing always been a big fan of him. Kai Greene on the other hand is pure mass and he seems to keep getting bigger and bigger, would be good to see him get a good placing as well. Alough against cutler it will be tough, I hope Jay does well though he always brings an unbeatable package to the table. Will be a good show though. If I had the cash I'd get a ticket and go watch.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

pira said:


> I picked Jay in the poll but I am looking forward to it, as its going to be seriously tight. Cant believe how much Winklaar has come on in the last two years!


Dutch knowledge man, Dutch knowledge


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

coco i am massively jealous your going to be there!! amazing! i'm hoping to get there next yr maybe... how much is it all costing you? bloody enjoy it mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

latest pic of kai


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i am voting for heath ! If not this year then defo in years to come !!

i dont think phil has many flaws ! Jay has a very un-pleasing abdomen ! its all blocky and massive , it just doesnt look nice whereas phil has a much more asthetically pleasing abdomen to look at (more streamline etc)

plus phil is ridiculously muscled and when he hits his conditioning he looks insane !

phil gets my vote !

(heres phil earlier this year at the arnold = 



 )


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can watch this years Olympia? Either on TV or Online... Reps for any info


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

probably bodybuilding.com will have a web stream of it - have in the past


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

mate musculardevelopment are amazing for coverage of the ifbb pro circuit !

if you log on sunday night after all the pre-judgings and saturday night show etc then MD will have thousands of videos and all the results / pictures / comparisons etc etc. Everything you will need to get fully clued up on what happened , all the results and plenty of videos etc.

However if you want to watch it live then bodybuilding.com and maybe MD might do some sort of live video stream but they are always crap quality and to be honest your not really going to watch it live unless your in america.

But as i said sunday on MD website there will be everything you will need to know about what happened and all the details


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, I will try the live stream but if the quality is poor will check out MD on Sunday!  Reps given...


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

im looking forward to the worlds strongest bber competition.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

DGS said:


> im looking forward to the worlds strongest bber competition.


x2 :thumb: i think stan efferding is going to wipe the floor with johnny jackson and ben white ! Stan efferding is a true well respected powerlifter with world records etc.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I think kai greene this year.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

victor..


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i think silvio samuel will take it this year for sure ....... lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Jay


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Warren - too blocky

Cutler - light years ahead last year

Heath - needs more chest

Greene - a danger ...but shagged a melon ??

wolf - no no no

Jackson - too small . needs others to cock up

Victor - a real real danger . But has visa problems and this is no good for promoting BB

I still think politics and who is a good ambassador for the sport will come into play !!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd like kai to take it, don't really know why. But most likely it will be cutler again imo


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

jay for me,cant wait it"ll be a goody


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I have gone for Jay First, Branch second then who cares TBH.
> 
> Don't get the Kai Greene thing, he doesnt do it for me at all.


x2.

Cutler to win.

I cant stand kai greene!!!


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Gym-pig said:


> Warren - too blocky
> 
> Cutler - light years ahead last year
> 
> ...


I saw that video, what an idiot!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Comes in like that and is unstoppable in my opinion. Best bodybuilding photo i think i have ever seen!! Tan looks perfect as well.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Comes in like that and is unstoppable in my opinion. Best bodybuilding photo i think i have ever seen!! Tan looks perfect as well.


IMO, his obs and abs are to large, and i'd say old style is better however no denying, hsi condition is sick!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I originally voted for Jay Cutler but Phil Heath in the last photos i saw is looking quality.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pea head said:


> Its BBing....not a Jacko dance routine. :lol:







I think someone should let him know?

-For me, its gotta be Jay.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


When was that bottom pic taken mate?


----------

